# Blackhole vs EZ Creme - fillers



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Chemical Guys site says Ez Creme fills but i wondered how much cleaning and filling it does in comparison to Pb black hole? 

Any findings, images or test results - happy to hear them. 

Thanks 

Ryan


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ya know what, i dont really see much filling in most products that fill , maybe im too critical with my eyes but it doesnt even concern me if something has fillers or not.
Ive used ez creme so many times and although it contains fillers i rarely see any major filling abilities and certainly wouldnt use a product like this to fill , i use it for the oily finish it gives the paintwork. Blackhole didnt overly impress me and i didnt notice any fillers in this either really not like i was "wow , theyve gone".


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

Look at the BMW in this post if you want to be convinced by filling products like Blackhole.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=199180


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Heavenly said:


> Ya know what, i dont really see much filling in most products that fill , maybe im too critical with my eyes but it doesnt even concern me if something has fillers or not.
> Ive used ez creme so many times and although it contains fillers i rarely see any major filling abilities and certainly wouldnt use a product like this to fill , i use it for the oily finish it gives the paintwork. Blackhole didnt overly impress me and i didnt notice any fillers in this either really not like i was "wow , theyve gone".


What would you use if you had to polish and protect a car by hand?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

I find R222 Gloss Enhancing Paintwork Cleanser has the highest level of fill, in my eyes, it has more fill than Black Hole.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

And the bottle is awesome! If a little small. It's nice stuff IMO


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

twissler said:


> Look at the BMW in this post if you want to be convinced by filling products like Blackhole.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=199180


Nice results there, shows it does fill and get results on the right combo and worked fully. Still interested to see if anything near that would be acheiveable with EZ Creme?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

John @ PB said:


> I find R222 Gloss Enhancing Paintwork Cleanser has the highest level of fill, in my eyes, it has more fill than Black Hole.


Thanks John, is it acrylic based like BH and EZC? Or is it using more oils to achieve the fill? This would then depend what LSP can be used over it.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

ryand said:


> Thanks John, is it acrylic based like BH and EZC? Or is it using more oils to achieve the fill? This would then depend what LSP can be used over it.


It uses oils and kaolin clay as fillers - it's obviously designed for use under a wax, being from the R222 range, but I have used it beneath sealants with no issues.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

John @ PB said:


> It uses oils and kaolin clay as fillers - it's obviously designed for use under a wax, being from the R222 range, but I have used it beneath sealants with no issues.


Cheers. Ok under hybrids like Collinite?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

I had no issues under 845.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ryand said:


> Nice results there, shows it does fill and get results on the right combo and worked fully. Still interested to see if anything near that would be acheiveable with EZ Creme?


I've got both and prefer the ez creme. To me, It's got less cleaners and more fillers. I think the manufacturer says the same. I find I can do multiple coats of ez creme and get an improvement, but I can't do that with black hole. The one that I like best is prima amigo!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> I've got both and prefer the ez creme. To me, It's got less cleaners and more fillers. I think the manufacturer says the same. I find I can do multiple coats of ez creme and get an improvement, but I can't do that with black hole. The one that I like best is prima amigo!


Any 5050 shots of in use? Why do you like amigo so much?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ryand said:


> Any 5050 shots of in use? Why do you like amigo so much?


no 50/50's, only got iPhone camera, and that isn't the best (1mp). Anyway, You can google it, I've seen heaps of other pics of it in action.

I find amigo does the same job as ez creme, but better. It fills way better, and I like the finish better. I use this to fill, and ez creme or blackhole as a pure glaze after polishing when I could be bothered. I always play around with swirls on other peoples cars to see what works, but for me, it's amigo every time. It works awesome by hand too.

I prefer ez creme to srp, and ez creme to blackhole out of those.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I tried Ez creme and CK RMG 50/50 on the bonnet , Ez Creme adds nice depth and gloss and make flake pop on black metallic while CK RMG gives warmer look and fills better . my favorite is CK Pink Moose :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

Not tested EZ yet, but PB BH's filling ability is great, just a spot test


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah I think BH's talents are well noted on this forum.

A great product for the enthusiast!

EZ creme was delivered last week to me so can't wait to give it a go. I'm a glaze wh0re!


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Could you use any of these 2 (Blackhole or EZ Creme Glaze) after srp as a glaze or would I be better using Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze ?? 

Thanks in advance:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't use both I would use black hole instead of SRP. Similar products bar SRP being abraisive and blackhole not. Both fill very well and both leave a good acrylic base for a wax/sealant to bond to. I would use blackhole because it smells better


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Should have made it clearer Maggi:thumb: (my bad) I have just this minute
finnished giving the car a polish with SRP and am about to put a glaze of
some sort on it in 10 minutes or there abouts, I have in my garage 

EZ Glaze with Acrylic Shine II
PoorBoys - Black Hole
Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze
Autoglym extra gloss protection

Which would be best over the SRP (the car is red and quite swirly)

Cheers people


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ahh i see. Personally... I wouldn't! EGP is an LSP not a glaze (and actually a very, very good one!). Which LSP will you be using?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Use the creme glaze, via DA if you can.


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Ahh i see. Personally... I wouldn't! EGP is an LSP not a glaze (and actually a very, very good one!). Which LSP will you be using?


I have a few but was going to give Meguiars #16 Paste Wax a try but could
use any of the below (god I need to spend less on stuff:lol

Dodo Juice - Supernatural v2 (like this)
Dodo Juice - Rainforest Rub (never used)
Dodo Juice - Austintatious Wax (never used)
Nattys Red Paste Wax (never used)
Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance (great for wheels)
Zymol Atlantique Glaze (will not use this on a swirly car)


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

If you need more fillers what about Glossworkz Glaze?












> Glossworkz Glaze a new revolutionary breakthrough formula delivers the ultimate super glaze. The first glaze and self leveler in one, *delivering excellent swirl filling ability* while producing an outstanding durable shine. A truly deep wet looking shine can be achieved with the added benefit of filling light swirls and scratches. Can be used by hand application or by machine polisher using a finishing pad.
> 
> Glossworkz Glaze is miles above a traditional filler glaze. Utilizing cross linking self leveling agents , Glossworkz Glaze works with your paints surface delivering even and accurate distribution of product that levels perfectly delivering a perfect finish to less than perfect paints. Glossworkz Glaze durable UV sun blocking agents deliver a high gloss shield from damaging sun rays with maximizing a wet shine. Glossworkz Glaze will never cake up delivering superior hand or machine applied results to any paint surface for professionals, enthusiasts and novices.


I've got a bottle of this but haven't tried it yet. I also own Ezcreme & BH.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's quite oily and won't sit well under sealants. But it does smell nice, spreads nice. I didn;t find it cleaned very well tbh and didn;t notice too much filling but the car I last tried it on had quite good paint anyway


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I didn''t fancy the glossworx. Looked a little fussy for waxes and sealents.


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

The problem with BH is it has cleaners which especially come alive when used by DA, so you may end up removing the SRP with Blackhole.

If your not happy with the results try an extra coat or two of SRP and then top with EGP as the two are designed to work together.


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

Strange to read this about Glossworkz Glaze. What I've read in the past was that it's "EZ Creme glaze on steroids", meaning it had a lot more fillers. I haven't used it though, but it was on my shopping list.. until now lol.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

How would red moose glaze stack up here for filling? Oil rather than acrylic though.


----------

